# would optical modem block the pptp connectivity?

## mathabstrction

would optical modem block the pptp data transfer and connectivity?

probbaly thiere is a firewall inside the optical modem. 

i am in China. and i found several chinese discussions in forums asserting that onu device will block pptp connectivity by default configuration  in several webpages

----------

## krinn

If the device was doing it, hacking it or using another device would bypass it.

So without knowing, it looks logic your country put restrictions on providers.

You could try a solution like openvpn.

----------

